# Please help with Marcgravia Rectiflora. Very confused.



## CR.NM (Jul 2, 2021)

I’m very confused on how to plant marcgravia rectiflora in my PDF tank. It already has roots and is not just cuttings but more of a small plant. I’ve read some things saying leave it on some sphagnum moss and let it root itself. But also the store I ordered from which is one of the larger if not largest supplier of PDF’s and supplies, says to burry it in tank against something it can climb with high lighting and watch it take off. It was shipped in a small pot of moss if that matters. So which one should I follow??? Plant into the substrate or just use the moss? Any help is greatly appreciated. Thank you very much.


----------



## gonzalez (Mar 28, 2018)

I alway plant it in the substrate with a bit of sphagnum to help it root into whatever I want it to climb. It can be done other ways but this has a high success rate for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Marcgravia rectiflora has been very easy to grow for me. I've cultivated it by planting it looks a terrorism plant and by growing it on sphagnum moss and neither way seems to impact how it grows for me.

High humidity plus relatively high lights = happy rectiflora in my experience.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

fishingguy12345 said:


> it looks a terrorism plant


That seems a harsh evaluation. An "activist" plant, maybe.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Socratic Monologue said:


> That seems a harsh evaluation. An "activist" plant, maybe.


Ha! Typos galore... 

I mean: I've grown it but planting it like a terrestrial plant


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

gonzalez said:


> I alway plant it in the substrate with a bit of sphagnum to help it root into whatever I want it to climb. It can be done other ways but this has a high success rate for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This method has been successful for me as well.


----------



## CR.NM (Jul 2, 2021)

Chris S said:


> This method has been successful for me as well.


So you put a little moss into the substrate then place the plant roots into the hole on top of the moss and cover with substrate? Am I understanding this correctly?


----------



## gonzalez (Mar 28, 2018)

CR.NM said:


> So you put a little moss into the substrate then place the plant roots into the hole on top of the moss and cover with substrate? Am I understanding this correctly?


If you want the marcgravia to climb up a wall, lay a little bit of sphagnum leaning against the wall for it to lay on, and put the bottom of the cutting in the substrate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CR.NM (Jul 2, 2021)

gonzalez said:


> If you want the marcgravia to climb up a wall, lay a little bit of sphagnum leaning against the wall for it to lay on, and put the bottom of the cutting in the substrate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha I guess I totally misunderstood that one. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Fahad (Aug 25, 2019)

It does tend to establish well on sphagnum moss. Guess it depends on the background, too. I use treefern panel and just stake it securely against it with toothpicks and forget about it. It attaches itself over time.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

To note, I usually try to get it rooted in sphagnum in a bin before moving it into a vivarium. That's generally for all my macrgravia. I often have ones that melt on me in vivariums...the burgundy one for example always melts on me....but I keep a backup in a bin


----------



## Fahad (Aug 25, 2019)

Chris S said:


> To note, I usually try to get it rooted in sphagnum in a bin before moving it into a vivarium. That's generally for all my macrgravia. I often have ones that melt on me in vivariums...the burgundy one for example always melts on me....but I keep a backup in a bin


Burgundy? Which one is that?

Never had one melt. Beat a couple up in the past, but now I just keep them out of the direct path of spray nozzles. I grow 'White Fringe', M. rectiflora, 'Bronze' aka 'Brown' (which of course turns burgundy or even pink in certain light), 'Stanislav' and M. sintenisii. 

I once murdered an M. aff. sintensii but that was because I let the container it was being held in dry out.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

Fahad said:


> Burgundy? Which one is that?
> 
> Never had one melt. Beat a couple up in the past, but now I just keep them out of the direct path of spray nozzles. I grow 'White Fringe', M. rectiflora, 'Bronze' aka 'Brown' (which of course turns burgundy or even pink in certain light), 'Stanislav' and M. sintenisii.
> 
> I once murdered an M. aff. sintensii but that was because I let the container it was being held in dry out.


I think Mark sells it as burgundy - it's that larger, purple/brown leafed one. I swear it melts if it gets a drop of water on the leaves!

I also have this "White Line" one from UE...which half melted in the first week, but is now...slooooowly growing.


----------



## Fahad (Aug 25, 2019)

Chris S said:


> I think Mark sells it as burgundy - it's that larger, purple/brown leafed one. I swear it melts if it gets a drop of water on the leaves!
> 
> I also have this "White Line" one from UE...which half melted in the first week, but is now...slooooowly growing.


They're all slow growers for me, but in about a year's time I generally have a lot of it, whatever the species. Not *Philodendron a lot*, mind you -- *Marcgravia a lot*. Actually some Philos are pretty slow too.

My 'White Fringe' has 7 growth tips going in the one viv -- I'm excited in slow-motion.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

Fahad said:


> My 'White Fringe' has 7 growth tips going in the one viv -- I'm excited in slow-motion.


Yes, slow motion, haha.


----------



## Fahad (Aug 25, 2019)

Chris S said:


> Yes, slow motion, haha.


ssssssoooo...OOO...ooo eeeeeexx....xxxcciiiiiiiiitee....eeeed .....


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

Fahad said:


> ssssssoooo...OOO...ooo eeeeeexx....xxxcciiiiiiiiitee....eeeed .....


I guess you are the sucker like me that buys all the new cool expensive plants from UE


----------



## Fahad (Aug 25, 2019)

Chris S said:


> I guess you are the *sucker* like me that buys all the new cool expensive plants from UE


I like to think of myself as a 'benefactor' or 'contributor' in terms of sending Mark's daughter to University. 😆 

I actually don't buy _al_l the new releases, but my tanks are pretty big in terms of surface area and my process is iterative, so I often find myself dropping a fair bit of cash on a handful of the same species to jump-start coverage. I've spent waaaay more on plants than I have on a few frogs.


----------

